# Problem installing ports



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 14, 2012)

Currently I get the follwing error when trying to install a port.
I think something is gone or corrupt. Any clues which part is missing?


```
root@Dagmar:/usr/ports/benchmarks/ubench # make install clean
===>  Installing for ubench-0.32
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if benchmarks/ubench already installed
Unable to create local database!
*** [check-already-installed] Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/benchmarks/ubench.
```


----------

